# Mucus covered stool



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a sinking feeling that all three dogs are now reinfected with hookworms. I admit that it's probably my fault as well. I just couldn't get the yard cleaned up like I should have. Either they would poo and I couldn't find it, poo when I wasn't looking and then I sure as heck couldn't find it (this also happened when they would synchronize poo), or it'd be a bit loose and I couldn't scrape enough of it off the leaves. Anyhow, the old symptoms are showing up again and now Boo is showing signs as well.

All three dogs are experiencing slightly loose stools. With Boo it is just coated with mucus. A thick coating that totally surrounds the turd. (can't believe I'm talking about this) The girls have varying degree of mucus and looseness...Tilly moreso than Pearl. It's her that I'm worried about the most as she's showing some signs of dehydration. I'm tempted to try and feed her water through an eyedropper to "make" her drink.
I'm scared of choking though. I have a slanted eyedropper, so I wouldn't have to tilt her head back, but I'm still too scared to go through with it.

They're all eating well. Boo seems a bit more lethargic than usual. His and Pearl's stool is much lighter than usual...from dark brown to a tan color. 

My frustration is that I can't do a darn thing about it until August 1st. I've run through all the money this month in paying bills that were deferred so I could apply the extra funds towards moving and getting settled here. Flat broke. I thought we'd be o.k. since we have plenty of dog food, plenty of people food, all the bills paid, etc... Now this comes up. I don't get it. The doc said Boo should be all right since he was on hartguard. Also, how do I prevent them from being infected again once we undergo treatment again? And is there something I can do in the meantime to help them/lessen their symptoms until next week?

Phew! Add gut-rot gas to that list of symptoms as well. Nasty!

Oh, and there's no blood in the stool or mucus. It's just clear snot-looking jelly stuff.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh my... i hope they dont have it. it looks like a lot of work to treat. poor dogs!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh God, I had a scare this morning. One of the pups (I had put them in their newly washed pen for the night since they were having bladder issues) had really liquid stool this morning. I could barely pick it up with a babywipe. Then they all went outside and were sick again. What scared me was that they were acting lethargic, so I got on the phone and called my vet to ask if he would take a postdated check. I know it's policy for him. I know that it's a pre-existing rule. But I still couldn't help but feel a bit betrayed when I related to the office (and to him) that my two pound dog was struggling with dehydration and diarrhea, and they still said they couldn't look at him unless payment was given at time of service. Before moving away (and since being back), I have been with this man for over 12 years. I have NEVER requested partial payment or tried to make any kind of payment arrangements. Never. And I had somehow hoped that he would take that into consideration. I had raved about how wonderful he was to this board, how he knew me, knew my dogs, treated us like individuals and not just a paycheck. I've spent thousands of dollars in his office...Poppet alone, with his chronic illnesses, was a goldmine. I guess now I know how he really feels about his patients.

You know, it wouldn't have been so bad except I then called my vet from the town I moved from. The vet that I've only known two years, and he said "no problem." He can't see them until next week, but he offered to express mail me the meds if need be (found out later that they're OTC, so no problems there) to tide them over until Monday morning, but to call if the diarrhea gets worse. I can't believe how both of these experiences were so different. Instructed me not to give them any food after I told him their appetites were still good. He said to go ahead with the eyedropper and water, and it worked great. After they figured out it was just plain water, none of the dogs tilted their heads back. They didn't like it any, but drank like they were supposed to. Tilly is already tenting on the back of her neck less and running around playing, and I'm feeling much more optimistic than a few hours ago.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I feel for you. How wonderful that your other vet is going to help you.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

It could also be coccidia! Lily had it and the treatment was Albon.

"The primary sign of an animal suffering with coccidiosis is diarrhea. The diarrhea may be mild to severe depending on the level of infection. Blood and mucous may be present, especially in advanced cases. Severely affected animals may also vomit, lose their appetite, become dehydrated, and in some instances, die from the disease."


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I remembered you posting about Lily going through this and thought it might be Coccida, but doesn't that usually just affect young pups? Boo is at least 10 years old. Tilly and Pearl might still be succeptible to it, but would he?

Gave them another dropper full of water. Will be leaving in the next 30 min. to pick up some pedialyte. If anyone has any other suggestions, please voice them. I'm in for a anxious filled ride until Monday.

Here's the stats:

Tilly 6 mos. 2 lbs.
Pearl 6 mos. 3.5 lbs.
Boo 10 years 7 lbs.

Symptoms: Diarrhea with copious amounts of mucus but no. Some lethargy (mainly from Boo) that comes and goes. Appetite is not perceptibly affected. Dehydration as a side effect of the diarrhea. No pain or discomfort.

Environmental: All dogs stay inside except for occasional forays into the backyard, a couple of walks through the neighborhood, and a couple of visits to Petsmart. We live in a subdivision surrounded by light forests and cotton fields. There are some neighboring dogs who _do not _wander outside of their lawn and some feral cats who _do _wander all around the park. There has also been evidence of wild animals coming into the yard. I cannot identify the animal as I have never seen it, but suspect it is a skunk as there has been a skunk-like aroma appearing late at night for several nights and several of the trees in my and my neighbor's yard also have a noticeable skunk smell. There's also the presence of wild animal scat.

Medications: current on Advantage and Iverhart Max. Gave them all Pepto Bismal for the diarrhea, but it seemed to make their condition worse, if this morning's stool sample was an example.

I'm wondering if it's Giardia.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Feeling much better now as I took the clan for a potty trip and all three had solid poo. They still look "wetter" than usual, but no running and no mucus. Still gave them the Immodium and Pedialyte though, and I've noticed Tilly is much better hydrated since I've been eyedropping her water every couple of hours. 

Boo is still a bit dry, but that's mostly due to the fact that he's three times Tilly's size and the amount of water he'll tolerate being dropped into his mouth is not as much fluids as it is to a dog Till's size.

Pedilyte tastes like crap btw.

Oh, and due to the number of man/woman hours devoted to the observation of feces, I have now decided to dub myself honorary poologist. 

Can you tell I've had little sleep since this happened? I think I'm going to grab all the girls and take a nap now. Much love to the board.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

glad to hear it sounds like they're getting a little better!

nap well!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

i'm glad to hear they are doing better. honorary poologist, huh? that sounds reasonable to me. I think tobysmom should get that one too. poor woman. this has been one crzy year all around, i think.


----------

